# Anyone Interested in a Vintage Bike Show near Fort Worth ?



## 53Phantom (May 22, 2010)

I am thinking of hosting a antique and vintage bicycle show and swap meet in Azle, Texas in the near future and would like to see if anyone would be interested in something like that. It would be on a Sunday afternoon, probably starting at about 4 PM . I have a location lined up near downtown so, we could also do a short ride if there is interest. This show would be for bicycles built before 1989. If you think you would be interseted in coming, send me an email through the forum. If there is enough interest, I will start the ball rolling and notify everyone once a date is set. Azle is located about 10 miles West of Fort Worth.  Thanks, Cliff


----------

